# How do you mount a Red Dot sight on a Ruger!!!!!



## Bowbenderman

Guys need help, I have a Ruger 454, Super Redhawk, it has a Burris scope on it now, just want maybe a quicker sight plane, such as a dot type halo . How can I mount it on the Ruger , do they make one that attaches to the rear cut out that the scope ring attaches .


----------



## jmoser

Bowbenderman said:


> Guys need help, I have a Ruger 454, Super Redhawk, it has a Burris scope on it now, just want maybe a quicker sight plane, such as a dot type halo . How can I mount it on the Ruger , do they make one that attaches to the rear cut out that the scope ring attaches .



Just Google 'Ruger Weaver base.'

You can get a Weaver style base that fits in the Ruger ring cutouts, or you can buy 30mm Ruger style rings for a tube style dot.  

Or you can just go with a 1" tube red dot [Ultra Dot, etc] and use the same rings you have now.


----------



## 828deerslayer

you can get the weaver base or machine a small piece of picatinny rail for ez remounting to zero


----------



## frankwright

http://www.jackweigand.com/srh.html

This is on a standard Redhawk but you get the idea. It has not moved or loosened in two seasons of shooting and hunting.


----------



## frankwright

I am a computer dummy. Wrong Picture above.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Not to hijack the thread, but how would you go about mounting a red dot on a Blackhawk?


----------



## Darrell H

> do they make one that attaches to the rear cut out that the scope ring attaches .


 
http://www.burrisoptics.com/fastfire.html

Check out the 410332 Mount on the above web page for the Burris Fast Fire II.  It fits Ruger rifles, the Super Redhawk, and the Super Blackhawk Hunter.  I did a quick web search and found them available at Optics Planet.     

I've got a Burris FastFire II on my S&W .44 Mag and have really enjoyed it.






Another red dot sight option for the Super Redhawk is to mount an Ultradot in the Ruger rings:





Best of luck with whatever you decided!


----------



## tv_racin_fan

You could install a mount like I had installed on my GP100. It replaces the rear sight but also has screws in the front.

http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/default.aspx?productNumber=117019

I believe this one requires no drilling and tapping..

http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/default.aspx?productNumber=444867


----------

